# Aangifte 2008, belastingdienst: geen weergave van tekst

## w00ter

Ik heb van de belastingdienst de tarball gedownload en uitgepakt. Helaas werkt het programma niet helemaal naar behoren. Het wil wel starten maar ik zie 0 letters. Alle tekst wordt niet getoond. Ook in dialoogvensters zie ik lege knoppen en vensters zonder tekst. Heeft iemand iets soortgelijks gehad en opgelost?

----------

## isilia

Je hebt waarschijnlijk niet de juiste fontjes geinstalleerd. Bij mij werkte het programma in ieder geval, ik had wel xorg-x11 geinstalleerd (en dat heeft een hoop fontjes als dependencies).

----------

## w00ter

hmm die heb ik ook geinstalleerd. Ik zal eens gek gaan op het installeren van fonts.

----------

## wim-x

In de help functie van de belastingtool staat onder Werking van het programma -> Licenties dat het programma een aantal componenten gebruikt. Wellicht moet een aantal daarvan geinstalleerd zijn. Zowiezo niet alles, bij mij werkt het en ik heb gsoap niet geinstalleerd.

Ik denk dat het aan gtk+ zou kunnen liggen. Heb je die geinstalleerd?

----------

